# Беларусь > Частные объявления > Услуги >  Доставка и продажа цветов В Минске

## buketminsk

Доставка цветов в Минске от успешного цветочного магазина! Голландская роза лучшего качества. Белорусские розы - стоят до 10 дней! Цветы всегда свежие. Доставка по Минску от 30 штук бесплатно!


Флористы магазина цветов "Букет" работают с клиентами с 2001 года. Магазин цветов "Букет" находится в современном Минске, мы рады каждый день видеть Вас на сайте!


Выберете понравившиеся цветы на сайте или в магазине! Мы доставим их Вам в течении трёх часов! Большой выбор подарков, воздушных шаров, мягких игрушек, цветов в шляпных коробках.


1. Доставка цветов в Минске работает с 8-00 до 20-00, Семь дней в неделю. Вы сделали заказ после 20-00, ночью? Он будет изучен после 8-00 следующего дня.


2. Доставка цветов и букетов в Минске в праздничные дни: оформляйте заказы не менее чем за 3-5 дней до даты выполнения заказа.


3. Доставляем цветы в Минске на работу, дом, в кафе, больницы, отели в любое желаемое время.


4. При доставке цветов в Минске мы созваниваемся с получателем только по желанию Заказчика чтобы эффект был максимальным.


Доставка цветов – это один из самых универсальных и чувственных подарков. Он выражает любовь, нежность, уважение, благодарность, и потому ее можно заказать любимому человеку, родственнику, знакомому, коллеге. Доставка цветов в Минске подойдет для любого мероприятия, юбилея, дня рождения, свадьбы, банкета, романтического ужина. Профессионально подобранный букет – это сюрприз, который приятно удивит и подарит радость любому человеку. Но не у каждого найдется свободное время, чтобы выбрать, заказать и подарить букет. Специально для таких случаев существует доставка цветов по Минску от магазина цветов "Букет", который сделают за вас всю необходимую работу.


Контакты:


Адрес, Минск, ул. Кирилла Туровского 24


Тел +375 296 20-23-43 (Viber-WhatsApp-Telegram)


Сайт [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

